# NY's Taconic Region - cabins camping in state parks



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I learned so much doing these articles that I want to go to ALL of these places. This piece is on the Taconic State Parks. Try it, you'll like it! 

Taconic Hudson Valley Region of New York: Affordable Vacations in State Park Cabins - Associated Content


----------

